
Show HN: Repair JAVA Applications with JAVOSIZE Platform - muyabrasivo
http://www.javosize.com/platform.html
======
muyabrasivo
You can get an idea on how to start here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0KpdOMskiU&amp;feature=yout...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0KpdOMskiU&amp;feature=youtu.be)

